#      -?

## ludmila v

.  1   ,     "-",  .      ,   . , ,  ,   ?   !  :Smilie:

----------

-  2 ,   (  ),      1. (

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*ludmila v*, ""  ,   .  ,     .

----------


## ANRy

.    ,   .
        -.

----------


## ludmila v

,      ?
Dracosha Andrew:    ,    -    !    -  - ! =)    !

----------


## lena

.      .      .          ,         . /    .          1-   -  ,    ,   .         (    -   6000).  .   -    .
1   .  -    (  ,   ). 3    1   . 1  8  1950 .       .

----------

,   ?
   -,   " "         .

  , .

----------

> , .


+1

----------


## ANRy

> .


  ,    .        .




> /    .


,   .       1 -    1C_TO_KL.txt  ?   ,   -      .




> (    -   6000).  .   -    .


 ,    (  ,   ).   -  ,     .
    4000 .   ,   ,   CD   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  2002 ,      -    ,        -  - ,     ,  ..  ,    ,  ,    ,  ..   , ,      -...      ,      .      ,     .  .

----------


## lena

.    /    .  1 -    1C_TO_KL.txt   . -    .          .
      ,         .    ,     ,    .    .         .  "".       ..

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*lena*,     -?

----------


## ANRy

> .    /    .  1 -    1C_TO_KL.txt   . -    .          .


       "-"    8.506 (  6  2006 - http://www.ib.ru/index.php?id=507 ).     8.606,       :

1.  ;
2.  ;
3.    :



Alena,      "-"  -  ?

----------


## Svetishe

> .    /


 .


> ,         .    ,     ,    .


  /.         ?

----------

!        2000 .               1.    ,     ,       1 .  -   . 1      ,     .         ,      .    !

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   (    , ..      )    .   -    ,     ? ,  ...

----------


## shura88

,    , ...  , , ,  ,      ,         -

----------


## shura88

:Smilie:     1,    ,   ,          :Dezl:      -     :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,   . 1    , ..       .     , ,        ,  100   ,     .     ,    .

----------


## shura88

1   ,     1,    /  -   ,    , ,  .

----------

> 1   ,     1,    /  -   ,    , ,  .


,    1 -  .   15  -   .

 !

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

**,  1? ""   !!!

----------


## YUM

> 1,    ,   ,              -


  ,     " "? :Wink:  
 -     1.   . .
      .   ,  ,    ,      "". ,     -     1.         ""  .     ,           ,      100     !    ,    ,      ,     .,     - ,          "" . ,    ""  1 -   . 
,      "-"   1? 
    -  .       . 
  - 1  :   1       ,        ?    :     ,   ""           .            - .   ,     -  ,  , ""  "".   "  "    "",      ,      -     "   ".      "" ,        -      " ",   ...      !   -  . 
 ,         - .  ,    ,          !
""         1       . ,  ,  .     - !    " " .   -        ,    100 .    1 -  .  1     .  ,  "".
  -  1   .       -  1 -       ...      .
  -      ,       1,  -   .     .   ,  ,   .
  -1?   .     -    .    .
     .     ,    1.  ,  .  ,   .   .         . ,      .
  ,          . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shura88

, - ,       ?

----------


## VZ1

"  ,  ,   " -  .
"...         ,      100     !    ,    ,      ,     .,    - ,          "" " -     ?
      ""  " ".  ,   ,  ,   ...      ( ,  --...)?  ,    ?     ,   ?

----------


## NoName2008

YUM,        :

"  ,  ,   . "

     ?

----------


## VZ1

2NoName2008: "     ..." - -     :Smilie: 
  ,    .         95  96- ,      .       ,     .  ""       :Wink: 
        "     100     ".   ,  "   ".
,  100      ?   ?
    .      -   . , .             .
 , .    .

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,        1,     .    ,      ,        ,     .

----------


## shura88

95-96 ,      ,    ,    ?

----------


## Limbo

-  -   " "?   :Smilie:    ,     1     .   ""    "", "" -  .     !
      1  ,   ,   ""  "".  ""   .

----------

....        ,        1....  1           ""  ...

----------


## Svetishe

> ,     1     .   ""    "", "" -  .     !


      ,            - .  :     ,           .   ,     1 ,     -  ,   "  ", ..     .

----------


## Limbo

,           .
-      ?     .  -  .  ,         .    "",      -  .
    1999 ,  2003  1.     ,      ""  FoxPro,   Pascal.   . : 1     . ,       .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  ,     .      ,      ,     1.

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*YUM*,     1   .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*YUM*,     4      .

----------


## shura88

1 :Smilie:

----------


## ludmila_v

,   ,    ...         (  ).   ,   ,    .     -,   ! =)

----------


## shura88

,      ,    ,    .           -?   FAQ  :yes:

----------


## ludmila v

shura88,   .       ,    ! :Smilie:

----------


## shura88

-

----------


## kasya83

> -  -   " "?    ,     1     .   "" ... -  .     !
>       1  ,   ,   ""  ""...


 -     ,     ,      .       .     .   :Wink: 
 :Big Grin:     3         !    .  1  .   ...  -.        (    ,      ).

----------


## shura88

,      ,    ,          ,    .    ,          .   ,  ,        ,      (  ).

----------


## shura88

, Dracosha Andrew, , ,

----------


## Programada

*shura88*,     -  :Smilie:

----------


## shura88

?  :Frown:

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*shura88*,    ,    "  "  :Dezl:  

  ,    "" 
( !!  :Wink:  )     ...

----------


## shura88

:Smilie:         ,     ? :Dezl:

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=56

----------


## shura88



----------


## shura88

:Wow:   :Wow:

----------

.  93    .        ,    -         - "". :Big Grin:       .       1.       ( 96, ),     -     .       (-   )   1  "  ".   1       .     -  .       !        !   98   , "",    .     ,            -"-".  2002       -      .    -   !          "-"-    .      (     1  -  , ,   ),    .  , ,  1          , , ,  .     ,  ,   :Wink:  
        .   - .        1: win2k, MS SQL     1     :Big Grin:      ,     -  ,   .     , ... , ,   "",   "-" 2 ! ,      , , ,    "",  -    " 1" :Wow:  
 , 
PS     :-)       .  1  -   .  , , .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

**,  , .     .     .

----------

-  !
1.     .   ,       ,  -   .    .     ,   .     "-",  ,   ,     .  ,  "    (     :Big Grin: )"
2....., ,   !  ,     ( ,    :Embarrassment: ),      - ( ,    ,     ),     , ,   !  ,    ,  ,       ?   , FireBird,   !     :Wink:   MS SQL !
    ,   .
 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

. 
1.        . ,  , ,    . 
2.         . 
 ,    -   ,    ,     ,     . 
    - ,              ,   ,  .

----------

> . 
> 1.        . ,  , ,    .


  .     "". ,   - !   -    ! 


> 2.         . 
>  ,    -   ,    ,     ,     .


! ""     2. ,       .      (  -   ),       -  .        -    ""  :Big Grin: 





> - ,              ,   ,  .


 -   . 
,    "-"  .   ,      ,   .         -      .
         -   -,      .         ,       (     ).         ,      .  -     .      -      !     ,      .
,      "-"  :Stick Out Tongue:     - ""!
 ,

----------


## Svetishe

> - ,              ,   ,


     ,   ,       -.     ,      .

----------


## shura88

:yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       -.     ,      .


    .      .  :yes:  
        .

----------


## shura88

:Smilie:

----------


## 39Broomster

(,)   " "(   -     - ,     ..)                 ( ""   ,      .. )    ?

-      -     "     1" .          . -   .         ,,   .

----------


## VZ1

?    ?
  ,    . ,    .     ...       ,    .
*,*  .    .         ,   .
     .
      ? ,  ""   94,  , , ?
   . ,     ...
     1.  .
            . . - , ?
  .

----------

.   ,     1    .

----------


## ANRy

> .


, , ,  ""   "-".
 ,    ,       .
   -          .

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


"  " ().             ,    ,  .  ,   1,   , ,   ,     . ,        ,      ,  ,  1,       .

----------

> "  "


     -.
 +

----------

( ) "".
 ,  ...
   ""    . 
 ""     
*::...*
*::...*
(  ; -,      2- ),  ,
1.    .
2.  ,  "   (, ,   .  .)" -   ,     
*: * 
 "" 
  : ^:20
    : ^:20
 ="60/"
3.   
*: * 
4.   (),   ,      "62/.../" (  ),          ""  .
5.     () 
*  :  * 

    ( ""),        (       ),      .
    ()    ( ) -    (...).
   ...

----------


## Svetishe

> ()    ( ) -    (...).


 ?   ,     ,    -  - .       ,     .

----------

> ...     .


   :  ( - ,  ) - . ().   ()  ().
       " " .

----------


## Svetishe

1  .

----------

-  ,  ()      ""

----------


## Svetishe

**,  ,        :yes:  (  )

----------

()

----------

> 1.


     .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( ) "".


.



> ,  ...


,  ?   ?




> ""    .


.




> ""     
> *::...*
> *::...*
> (  ; -,      2- ),  ,
> 1.    .
> 2.  ,  "   (, ,   .  .)" -   ,     
> *: * 
>  "" 
>   : ^:20
> ...


   ,    ,    .




> 4.   (),   ,      "62/.../" (  ),          ""  .


  .
, , .




> 5.     () 
> *  :  *


   ,     ,  ...  ,    1 .
      ,      % -   .




> ( ""),        (       ),      .
>     ()    ( ) -    (...).
>    ...


 ,    ,  ,  ,        .

,        .
      ,    .

    1,   ,         - ..  1, ,    .

----------

5 ,   - ,       -  (  )

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    .


,      -    - ,   .

----------

Svetishe! -     ~66 .
  - ...   -  ( )  .   -  .
???

----------


## VZ1

> ,     ,  ...  ,    1 .


    .



> ,      % -   .


" "  ?  ?        .           .       20-   .         ,    .
   (  "  "),  ...



> 1,   ,         - ..  1, ,    .


 ,  ....

----------


## Svetishe

*VZ1*,    1.    .    ,   ,   1   ,    ,   .

----------


## aag

> .
> 
> " "  ?  ?        .           .       20-   .         ,    .
>    (  "  "),  ...
> 
>  ,  ....


   ,     //...
 ,  ...
    -  ...

      -    ...      -     -   ...

      -  ...  ,     ...      -  ,        ...

  -   / -    -    1.
      (  ,  ;   , , 1) -   5-10,   1 -  .

----------


## -

" , ,    ..."

----------


## Holic

*-*,     - 3-    :Smilie:

----------


## -

,   ...
-   ...

----------


## Foton44HL

- ..............

----------


## ZZZhanna

-? !

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   ,  ...    " "    :Smilie:   ...
*Foton44HL*,       , ,  ,  ,        ,  ,    -  .

----------


## 78

-  -   -,  ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-    ,   ,  .

----------

- 10     .
,    ,             1000 .
,       .
     1000,     .
    .
 , ,    ,     !
    - 10     -.
 !

P.S.    -        - 10.
              ,  ,      ...
 -  !

----------


## 78

,       ,
 ,    ,    ,      . 
  ,          ,  - .
,     .    1 7.7,      1 8.2,
      8-,     .
==
    Excel ?    , ,   Excel ?
 ,     .   1,      ?

----------


## 78

,          "  ",     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*78*,   10   8 ?     , ...

----------


## 78

> 10


,   ,         ?
   3  4   ,      .
  ?
3.     Microsoft Data Engine (MSDE).       .      (5-15      ),    ,    4.
4.    : XML Parser, Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC).    .       (. 5)       Next.

----------


## 78

:
   ?
         ibw10-applications.exe.

       - (. 11).

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   (   "").
  10    .   8,    150 .   100   .   ,       .
PS.     8.

----------

?
     !
 ,     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  ",     ?


  ? 8-   .

----------


## Bug_kons

- 10      : http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/
   .

----------


## ksu214

!    - 10 ()  ,  : , , ,    .       .,    . ......         "    "     ? !

----------


## ksu214

,       : "     'C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\IB\IB10Applications\ibx\\\.ibx'  "

----------

. 
http://new.ib.ru/wiki 

http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produ...tanovka_ib_10/


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=457420

----------

ksu214         .ibw10-demo.exe  03.09.2012 (12:22) | 261.5 Mb -   "- 10"  http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produkty/obnovleniya/

----------

,   -       3 ,   29  2012 .
    .
     .
   - 10  80000  -  !
  .
   1.

----------

> - 10  80000  -  !


-, "    ".
 ... ...   .

----------

,   35 ,  80,   .

----------

, ,    ( 1000 .   )  ?    ?

----------

,   - 10  -   1000    ,
    .
       .
   - 10   .
            .

----------

-   ,          ,     .
,    ,     ...
   (     !),       .
     ,      1000   ,   ,    ,   .
,      ...
  -  - ,   ,            !
  ,     ,   ,      ....

 !

----------

!
?

            .
         ,    .
        ?
  ?      (   )?

 ,         ,
          ,
      -     .
      -  -.

   -           .
        (  )   .
-,      (  -    ).

----------

, ,    8.6   .  10 ?

----------

- - - 1.-8-1.11.3    8

----------

,    :      .     ?

----------

?   8?  .       ,     , .

----------


## Bug_kons

> ,    :      .     ?


     -8?
    ,  -10.  >>       .

----------


## ludmila_flv

!
   ,.
      1 7,     .     .  -    1  - -     "   1.   ?
    8,  10  .   ,      -  ,  ,  ,  ?     ?      ?

----------

> 1 7,     .     8,  10  .   ,      -  ,  ,  ,  ?     ?      ?


     --8  .  .     .
 - 10-1000 ,   -- 8 -300   (     :Smilie: ) 
   -       10 :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
 ,   8   10    -  ,  ,  ,  ,      .
           ,  , ,  , , (   )   
 - 10      http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produkty/obnovleniya/   - 8  http://ib.ru/pages/besplatnaya_prezentaciya_programmy/
http://new.ib.ru/wiki

----------


## ludmila_flv

10.1  ?   -    .  :Frown:  
  ?     ?    ? 
   10.1      .         300 .

----------

:Smilie:  
  - ---10--  
       .
( ibw10-db.exe  29.09.2012 (10:12) | 60.1 Mb -    )      . 
  . 
            . 
      ,           .
       .
    . 
     . .

----------

> . .


  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------

,    -  , ,., , ,  ...    (     )?

----------

> 


 .
 - 10   http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produkty/obnovleniya/
- 10.1.  .
ibw10-demo.exe  19.01.2013 (17:25) | 269 Mb -   "- 10"

http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produ...tanovka_ib_10/

    ( ) 
http://new.ib.ru/wiki

----------



----------


## apm

. ..       ,    , /  ..      -  .            . 
,   -            .        -    1  ?
!

----------

> . ..       ,    , /  ..      -  .            . 
> ,   -            .        -    1  ?
> !


           .

----------


## apm

-,  .

----------

!   ,  -  .
 -        ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## .

-!      ,    .   -,   -. 
    ,      
    .

----------

.     :Smilie:   . 
     ...        , ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

( ?) .      ,  ,    .   , ,      ?

----------


## -

.   .  ,    10  .      ,         ? :No:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


        ?

----------


## -

?        -    .    ..              ,   (  ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 




> ?


  ,           ,       .      "" (   ),    ".",   ,   "" () ,           ( ,  -)     .

----------

> -


  -     http://www.ib.ru/wiki  .        .

----------


## -

.  ...

----------

!

     1

----------


## Valeriy Plushev

-  .     .  .

----------

> !
> 
>      1


    ?
,        ,   -    ?!
, ,   ...

----------


## katrin0610

> ?
> ,        ,   -    ?!
> , ,   ...


    1  ,        ,        ,       ,        ( 1 8,3      "" ,     ,     ),     ,     .... 
  ... ,  ,    ,      10,    20 .....   1 8,3  ...  :Smilie:

----------

> 1  .......


   ....))) 



> ,     ....


    ...  http://www.ib.ru/forums     ,     http://www.ib.ru/wiki
,    ...  -  ... 
   ,  ,    :yes:

----------

> ... ,  ,    ,      10,    20


 ,      -   MS DOS   14  1992 , .. 22  .  ,    -  .

----------

-      .     ,        .

----------

> .  1   ,     "-",  .      ,   . , ,  ,   ?   !


- -  !      10    !           !         !

----------

-.
- -    .
   12  1992 .
    - - 8.8.  - 10.2.
        - 10.2.
  ,   2015    300 000 .

----------

-.    .     -.             .     -    90- .

----------

?!    " "  ?!   ?!
       !? -    -?    ?!
     ,    -    ,     ,            !
   ,  ,  !
       ,  ,     .

----------

> -    90- .


   ,     ,   ... 
 ,   ""  -.
    ,        ,   ,    . 
     -...      ...

----------

> .


   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  -    ,       .




> -    90-


 ,  - -   ???

  ,   1 -        ,    .
      1C   ,   .     ,    " ", ,      1,    .   .

----------

,     2002 ,    windows ,       ,  windows 7.   .        )))     1    - .

----------

> windows 7.   .        )))


  ? SHP ?    ?      .  ,      DB  .
   ?   ,  ,      windows 7     .

----------


## 2311

.          ???  ,      ?   )))      ,  (((

----------

> .          (((


   ?    ,    ? ** ? 
?  ?        !
      ,     .

----------

> ,  (((


      ?         2311!

----------

> ,  (((


      ib ?
        2311!

----------


## sfsoft

> 2311!


 ,             ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

*2311*,    ,    .
  .

----------

?

----------

,        ?
    (   ) -  !

----------


## 2311

,   ,      . (     ))))........    .   -  fba2311_14573 .   ,    .  - "      "     ).     ,     .      ......      .    , 8  ,     ?       ?

----------


## sfsoft

, -,  .
  -  ,         ...

----------

2311  . 
 fba2311_14573     -?
 ,     .
      .
 ,        ...

----------

?!
     ,      !

----------

> ,     2002 ,    windows ,       ,  windows 7.   .        )))     1    - .


 ,  ,  ,      :

1.   ?  ?      - 8  .
  (  DB ),   .
  (  SHP) -  

2.    ?

----------

"   , 8  ,     ?       "

   8  3     :  - 150 ,   -300,  - 
        , , , , .
       "8  ...."
          . 
        .  
       ,  ,     300  150 .      ,                 .

      10,       ,  .     . 
 10     -  1000 ,     .

----------


## 2311

* 8  "- 8   ,    ".....           .         .....  .   SHP.....     ?

----------

.     2  ?    ()   ()? 
  ?



> 


 **  ?  ?
  ,    , .     .
http://www.ib.ru/wiki/2707




> .   SHP.....


    ?

    - 8        .

----------


## 2311

2 .....     "  - 8  "))) ,   .     ))),        . -    150 ,       2000 .      "- 8   ,    " .     ?.  .       ,      ,        ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2 .....     "  - 8  "))) ,   .     )))


      , ,   ? ..     ?

----------


## 2311

-       )))

----------

-   8-495-925-50-70.
   ,  .

----------


## 2311

)     ......

----------

-     .     - -- ...

----------

-   1995 !!!          ,        ,  8.30. -    1 -    ,    .      ,      -   (igor1963@tut.by)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ?   ,          ,     1, ,  ..  . ,  ,  ,    .

----------

))
  --10 
v10.jpg
  --8
v1.jpg
v.jpg

    ..
   --10  ))

----------

> ,    -  , ,., , ,  ...    (     )?


      !   .  -.      !  ,     ...

----------


## GH2

!    "-":   , ,        "...   ..."   :- , ,   ,    ..."    : "       " .      :"   ,        " ,     , .
  , .        2022  ....         ,          ...            ,   .
:         "",   5 ().? .

----------

> "-"


      -.   
   -.         .     !!

----------


## GH2

!.      ,     ...         :   . :Redface:

----------

!  -      !

----------

,        (  )           !
       - (107392 ,  ,  6).

----------

8 (495) 280-08-36

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !


           ?

----------

,  .

----------

